# SRM for Campy...?



## DelawareDager (Jul 16, 2008)

Is this FSA the only option? 

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/product-accessories/2011-srm-fsa-k-force-light-powermeter-system-7622.67.0.html

Anyone know about the compatibility of the Rotor/Quarq crankarm spindles?

Not interested in Powertaps as I've heard they are all crap. 

Sorry if this has been posted somewhere else. And thanks for any replies.


----------



## DelawareDager (Jul 16, 2008)

I've had bad luck with FSA, and read horrid reviews of normal FSA cranks, I assume adding the SRM on it would make little difference it the cranks overall performance .


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

One option you won't see on any mail order site is SRM's own crankset with Campy square taper BB compatibility. It uses a 102 mm Record or Chorus square taper BB. I see on the SRM site they still list selling this crank, it is the "Scientific" model and has a higher accuracy strain gauge. I believe SRM will also sell it with 11spd compatible chainrings. The Scientific model will likely be more expensive due to its increased accuracy. I am not sure if SRM still sells the square taper version with the regular strain gauge system.

Failing that, there is the Rotor SRM or the SRAM 975 SRM.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

DelawareDager said:


> ...
> Not interested in Powertaps as I've heard they are all crap. ...


You're wrong. Tens of thousands of users would disagree.


----------



## DelawareDager (Jul 16, 2008)

tom_h said:


> You're wrong. Tens of thousands of users would disagree.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

I use the Stronglight 11s chainrings with my Quarq. They seem to work fine. The FSA also work fine.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Any of SRM options will work. You may have to order the FSA C11 rings but the bolt pattern is standard and the spacing is setup campy on the C11 rings.

Starnut


----------



## trikobe (Feb 10, 2010)

Besides the 11speed compatible chainrings and power meter, what cranksets are you guys settling with to use with your campy equipped bike as there is no specific campy srm or quarq?

I ask beause I've got an cannondale srm for my super six but want to equip another srm unit on a different bike (standard bb) with SR.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

I also have horror stories from fsa, and would like a SRM for campy. I think you will find that the scientific version of the SRM is not weather proofed the the same extremes ( or at all) but i am happy to be corrected. But the SRM version is still avaliable in amature or pro versions.


----------



## DelawareDager (Jul 16, 2008)

So, I've been looking at the Quarq CinQo Rotor crank, I think I can get the Rotor rings which are compatible with 11spd Campy but still a little unsure.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Standard or compact?*

I'm assuming you are running a standard and not compact crank. When I was trying to decide on power options, there did not seem to be a Quarq chainring recommendation for Campy 11 compact. Their solution seems to be to use your choice of 10 speed rings, which a lot of people say works fine, though I have not personally tried this. Of course, the obvious response to this is that you really don't need to measure power if you need a compact.  

FWIW, I went with the FSA K-Force Light Compact SRM from Competitive Cyclist that shipped with the C11 rings and it has worked fine so far, though I have only had it since late last summer. If you are at all concerned about weight, it's about the only FSA product I've ever had that was actually a few grams under the list weight.

Good luck


----------

